# Forum Squawks



## wareagle (Nov 23, 2008)

Due to the recent hacker attack that has been experienced here, there are some minor glitches happening with the forum. This is a place to list those so that the HMEM team can have one spot to look as we get things back to normal. As the clean up and repair continues we are trying to get everything working properly, but we can't troubleshoot each and every little detail of the board. 

So we need your help. If you are having an issue with the board, please post it here so we have it on record and can look into a fix for it/them. This will be a slow process and your patience is appreciated while we sort things out. Also, please keep the posts relevant to the topic.

Thank you,
Wareagle


----------



## dsquire (Dec 6, 2008)

WarEagle

I have found a bit of a problem.

If I try to reply to a message no problem, but if I try to attach a picture to the reply this is what happens

When I click on "Additional Options..." I should get the A*ttach*: box to put the file name of the photo in.


On the "*Old Shop-New Shop*" thread that option doesn't come up so I can't post a photo 

but

On the "*New guy checking in*" thread that option does come up and I could post a photo if I wished.

I was actually going to start a new thread in the "Safety" forum and post a picture but the opportunity to post a picture never presented itself so I cancelled out till I figured this out.

Cheers

Don


----------



## shred (Dec 6, 2008)

Some subforums allow attached pictures and others don't. I'm not sure if that's intentional or not, but it's been that way for longer than the hacker attack by far.


----------



## dsquire (Dec 6, 2008)

Shred

Thanks for the quick reply.

It was the Safety forum that I was talking about. I just checked there since reading your reply and there are other posts there with pictures in them. I brought one of them up and tried to reply to it and add a photo but it would not allow me even though it contained photos.

Cheers

Don


----------



## Maryak (Dec 6, 2008)

dsquire  said:
			
		

> Shred
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> ...



Don,

Try logging off and restarting the browser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Best Regards
Bob


----------



## wareagle (Dec 6, 2008)

Don,

Try clearing your cache (cookies) as well and giving that a go. That has cleared up several issues others were having. If you have problems doing that feel free to PM me and I'll walk you through it. I will check things on the back side and see if anything is amiss.

Thank you,
W/E


----------



## dsquire (Dec 6, 2008)

WarEagle


OK, have tried rebooting and clearing the cookies and nothing has changed since the first post on this topic.

In this post I could post a picture if I Desired.

Cheers

Don


----------



## wareagle (Dec 6, 2008)

Don, I'll take a look. Thanks very much for the heads up!! :bow:


----------



## baldrocker (Dec 6, 2008)

WE
Had the same problem as Dsquire posting a photo to "Safety / Safety / Re: Grinder sparks are harmless..."
in my case the "Attachments browse" option did not show.
could not post attacment until I used photobucket took three attempts
BR


----------



## CrewCab (Dec 6, 2008)

This is quite odd chaps 

I've just posted a reply in the "Grinder Sparks are harmless thread" with a picture attached and it worked just fine .......... I've deleted it as it was unrelated to the thread but as I say ............ no problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CC


----------



## shred (Dec 6, 2008)

There are two kinds of photos-- inline and attached.

The inline ones show up in the middle of the post like so:



You have to upload them to another server like Photobucket to get them to show.

Attached pictures show up like the one at the bottom of this post. Those you don't have to upload to some other server first, just send them straight from your hard drive to HMEM. 

I much prefer attached pictures, even though they can't be easily in-lined into a post (there should be an admin switch to enable that, btw), for one reason-- if Photobucket or whoever ever changes the link structure, goes bankrupt or the user accidentally or intentionally deletes the pictures, they go away, never to return (witness some of Bogs old posts). The downside is the pictures are stored and hosted on the HMEM server, so there's more load on the server.

I noticed a while ago that some of the subforms don't seem to allow attached pictures. They all seem to allow inline pictures.


----------



## shred (Dec 6, 2008)

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> This is quite odd chaps
> 
> I've just posted a reply in the "Grinder Sparks are harmless thread" with a picture attached and it worked just fine .......... I've deleted it as it was unrelated to the thread but as I say ............ no problems
> 
> ...


Could be different settings for Moderators-- here's all I get for Additional Options in that thread (obviously it works here). Maybe create a regular 'test' user and see if that shows differently.


----------



## CrewCab (Dec 6, 2008)

Shred, 
I'd been wondering if there were some different settings, thanks for reinforcing the point ............... at this stage we need one of the Admin's to pick this up and have a closer look so ............... WarEagle / Kevin .......... it's over to you guys for the present.

CC


----------



## rake60 (Dec 6, 2008)

I am not seeing anything different in the settings for that board here.

When I log in under my test account I get the same result.
The attachment option is not available.
We will look into it further.

Rick


----------



## wareagle (Dec 6, 2008)

Guys, I have been doing a bit off digging, but haven't come up witht he answer, yet. The dogs are trying to tree the racoon right now!


----------



## ksouers (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, guys. I got if figured out. It's a permission flag in the database. I'll have them changed in a few moments.


All fixed now. Let us know how it turns out for you.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## CrewCab (Dec 6, 2008)

ksouers  said:
			
		

> I got if figured out.



 :bow:

Nice one mate 8)

CC


----------



## ksouers (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks CC.

I do try. Sometimes it takes a couple times to hit the mark 

Kevin


----------



## Maryak (Dec 6, 2008)

Kevin,

Thanks, we could only FLAG the problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Dec 6, 2008)

Many Thanks Again Kevin! :bow:

Rick


----------



## dsquire (Dec 6, 2008)

ksouers  said:
			
		

> Ok, guys. I got if figured out. It's a permission flag in the database. I'll have them changed in a few moments.
> 
> 
> All fixed now. Let us know how it turns out for you.
> ...



Thanks ksouers

I had just loged in a bit ago and read the post up until before this one. I then decided to go and do a more scientific test and keep a log of the results. Low and behold every thing worked and I was now able to post a photo where previously it was not possible. I did not check out every forum and every thread, but the ones I did check work OK.

Thanks again to you and all gang at HMEM :bow: :bow: :bow:

Cheers

Don


----------



## ksouers (Dec 6, 2008)

Don,
You're quite welcome. 'Twas an easy fix, just not an obvious one.

Bob, I got a good chuckle out of that mate  

Rick, that's why you pay me the big bucks 


Kevin


----------

